# Rimfire Target Pistols



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Who shoots rimfire bullseye or steel???

I'm reading the best early buy-in guns are the Buckmarks, and that they can be upgraded later as the addiction gets stronger...

Ruger, Buckmark, High Standard???

Pictures, opinions, facts?

Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a Buckmark Camper I bought for $248. Like it a lot.

Added my own fiber optic front sight...


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I fondled one of these today at the range...

Buckmark Contour 7.25 URX










SWEET....

I could add lotsa toys to this... and the buy-in is around $400!

Jeff


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, there are tons of buckmark models. SOme go up above $500.

I just wanted a basic 22. I didn't want to spend as much as I do for combat guns. And, I was looking to get as close to $200 as I could. I looked at the Ruger, Beretta Neos and the S&W 22A. I rented the Buckmark and liked the grip the best out of all of them.

My only regret is now, at my local Academy store where I bought mine at, there is a stainless model with a fiber optic sight on it. It is only $30 more than what I paid for it - and I paid $30 for my fiber optic front sight. 

I SO wish I could have a stainless steel one. But, I don't feel like going thru the hassle of trying to sell this one to pay for the other. And, I don't need two of them. So, I'll have to be satisfied with what I have :mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Buy the stainless while you can, Ship. You know you'll never regret it. I can hear it calling your name..................:mrgreen: Somebody will come along and make you an offer you can't refuse for the black one sooner or later. Cmom, you know you want it. :anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## Spyvie (Nov 7, 2007)

I have an SS Camper, but the only SS parts are the barrel and slide. When I eventually bolt on a Tactical Solutions barrel the only SS part left will be the slide. I am almost thinking I should of gotten an all black Buckmark.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Buy the stainless while you can, Ship. You know you'll never regret it. I can hear it calling your name..................:mrgreen: Somebody will come along and make you an offer you can't refuse for the black one sooner or later. Cmom, you know you want it. :anim_lol::anim_lol:


Haha. Sorry. I don't shoot 22 enough, and have other larger caliber weapons on my list way ahead of it. It would be nice to have, but I don't need two 22 target pistols - especially the same model.


----------



## series70guy (Jan 16, 2008)

*pistols*

I have a Ruger markII slab side, a Ruger markIII hunter,a Smith&Wesson model 17 & 617 Colt Officer's model Match,Colt Ace,Colt match Target Woodsman. Oh now what to shoot this weekend? Damn I hate this problem. Oh and a Anschutz Exempliar bolt action for silhouette with a 12x Leupold target scope on top.

Tim


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

My only .22 handgun is this 22/45. She's very accurate and with the cost of larger caliber ammo going up, I may just try it for steel shooting.


----------



## Tigerseye (Nov 27, 2006)

I've shot Rugers for 40 years and not had any reason to change.

I think it's more important that the gun be comfortable in your hand than it's make or model, or whether it's stainless or blue. Any quality .22 semi auto with adjustable sights will shoot into the black if the shooter is good enough. You will shoot best with the gun that fits you best.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Update: This one shoots "into the black"... actually the red of the "0"... The target is a full mag (10 rounds) of Federal Cheap Stuff, at 10 yards, off a foam rest... This little bugger is accurate. Pinky-nail group.

JeffWard


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I've got a Beretta 87T. They are pretty expensive as far as a 22 in concerned, but I found one on clearance and really don't like the look/ feel of the Ruger or those designed similar.

They're not made anymore and there's one on Gunbroker with a BIN of almost $300 more than I paid for mine. That's always a plus.


----------

